# tessa's first official topknot!



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hey guys,

so i have been practicing topknots on my baby for awhile but she really just will not stay remotely still!







i have tried doing it after she has ran outside like crazy so hopefully from being worn out she would just let me do my thing! but NO!







the only thing that distracts her is a greenie! so a greenie IT IS!







hope you like these. tell me what you think. am i doing it right? i just received my bows from bowsbyval, they are really beautiful! you can find them on ebay! 

love, 

tessa and mom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! What a cutie!

Good job!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

much better than i've been able to accomplish w/ lucy.. shes a wiggler


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

You did a very good job, perrrrfect top knot i love it. They look sooo cute with the bows. I have tons of bows from val arent they the best? How old is Tessa??


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@May 11 2005, 02:42 PM
> *You did a very good job, perrrrfect top knot i love it. They look sooo cute with the bows. I have tons of bows from val arent they the best? How old is Tessa??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61682*


[/QUOTE]


i can't wait to order more bows from her!!! thanks for the encouragement on the top knots, i really am trying. sometimes they are too far back or to close to her face, it's hard to make them perfect. tessa is 15 weeks old tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

She looks great! I cant wait till Sunny's hair grows back in for a top knot they look so cute like that.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It looks great , so the greenies must have been really good. 
Cute puppy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It looks perfect to me... I don't see how it can be any better. She is just a total cutie pie!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Ahh...sooo cute!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

beautifull job with the bows and Tessa looks so cute!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

AWWWWW! What a cutie! Great job with the bow! Before you know it, she'll be still enough for two


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!! Tessa is tooo cute!!!! The topknot looks perfect!!!!







Tessa could be TicTac's twin sister! What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Tessa looks soooo cute!!







You did a great job!







I still can't seem to master them very well and I have 2 small daughters! You'd think I'd have it down pat by now!!







geeezz


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Great job








I gave up with Puddles sitting for me. And hubby thought he looked silly







so his hair is short now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a beautiful "Girl"....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Great job!! She looks adorable! 

-c


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, she is too cute for words! Val's bows are great, aren't they?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

tooo cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is so cute!







Great job!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

AHHH!!! She looks great!







What a cutie!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great job







What a cutie pie


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 11 2005, 09:28 PM
> *What a beautiful "Girl"....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








just get brinkley a little sis already!!


----------

